# Hunter needing awesome flashlight that wont break the bank



## txcntryboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys, Been looking at spotlights to mount on the scope of my hog rifle but cant find what I want. Everything hunting related has a stupid 6v or 12v battery pack you gotta wear on your belt that gets in the way. I want something that can shoot a tight beam about 100 yards that doesnt weigh a ton and I want to be able to put a red lens cover on. Ive looked around at flashlights but dont know what kind of lumen rating it would take to do this and if it would even be in a spot beam at that distance. Any suggestions on an existing product or someone that could make this happen for me would be greatly appreciated. 

Alan


----------



## waddup (Dec 14, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186145


----------



## Lighthouse one (Dec 15, 2009)

Any of the throwers can do this...until you said you want a red lens cover. Now it's maybe. THe lens cover is going to kill the tight beam. It will cause the beam to spread out, thus defeating the long range. 

There are red led's available- so it might be possible to swap out the led, but, again-a maybe.

There are also red led drop in assy that can be installed in any p-60 style flashlight. THey are not designed as a thrower, however.http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26345


----------



## Linger (Dec 15, 2009)

Good point with the red drop-in,
add a better reflector, imho that's the only way to get decent range as a filter won't project very far.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 17, 2009)

LEDs are weak in the red part of the spectrum. If you add a red filter, it doesn't turn the other wavelengths into red - it filters them out, especially the blue component (which is the strongest element of the LED spectrum). A filter is subtractive.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Dec 17, 2009)

txcntryboy said:


> Hey guys, Been looking at spotlights to mount on the scope of my hog rifle but cant find what I want. Everything hunting related has a stupid 6v or 12v battery pack you gotta wear on your belt that gets in the way. I want something that can shoot a tight beam about 100 yards that doesnt weigh a ton and I want to be able to put a red lens cover on. Ive looked around at flashlights but dont know what kind of lumen rating it would take to do this and if it would even be in a spot beam at that distance. Any suggestions on an existing product or someone that could make this happen for me would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Alan


 
Fellow hunter here. Is the red concept an attempt to not disturb the wild boar as you ready your shot, or is it an attempt to preserve your night vision? With regard to disturbing the game, I think there are still a lot of unanswered questions in regard to how different animals respond to different wavelengths of light. For example, it is fairly common knowledge that deer can be set in an almost trance like state by oncoming headlights. It may almost be a benefit as the animal is focused on the light, and thereby also not able to actually see you.

But if you're worried about your night vision, well then I can't really help.:welcome:


----------



## txcntryboy (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, The red is mainly so my eyes dont have to adjust so much when I turn the light on. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

